# Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?



## worker_one (25. Juli 2006)

Moin,

Ich habe jetzt des öfteren hier gelesen, das einige mit Dorschfliegen als Beifänger fischen anstatt Jig. Wird ja wohl auch ganz gut mit gefangen.
Aber wie genau sieht das aus?
Welche Farbe haben die Flys, welche Größe?
Wird die dann auch mit ner Rotationsperle auf dem Vorfach gefischt???

Fragen über Fragen...:q
Ich hoffe auch genau soviel Antworten...#h


----------



## hd-treiber (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

Will die Teile am WE auch mal testen. Kannst sie mit Perle oder Kreuzwirbel am Vorfach antüddern das sie schönes spiel haben.


----------



## Nordangler (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

Ich nehme ganz normale Fliegen. Meistens in einfachen Farben sprich Naturfarben.
Setze sie an einem dreiwege wirbel mit 5 cm langem Vorfach. Ca 40 cm über dem Pilker.
80% der Dorsche fange ich auf die Fliege.

Gestern hatte ich in 3 Stunden 25 Dorsche bis 75 cm. Davon 20 auf Fliege.

Sven


----------



## Goettinger (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

in 3 stunden 25 stück? nich schlecht! aber ich denke mal vom kleinboot, oder?


----------



## Nordangler (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

Jo mit dem Kleinboot waren wir draußen.
Gesamt sind gestern auf unserem Campingplatz schätzungsweise um die 1000 Dorsche gefangen worden.
Fangtiefe von 16 bis 19 Meter.
Der größte war 92 cm lang.

Sven


----------



## sunny (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

@Sven

Fischt du die Fliege ganz normal als Beifänger beim Pilken oder jiggst 
du?

Kannst du mal nen Bild von deinen Fliegen reinstellen? Büdde.


----------



## worker_one (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @Sven
> 
> Fischt du die Fliege ganz normal als Beifänger beim Pilken oder jiggst
> du?
> ...



Genau, Sven!
Büdde, Büdde!


----------



## Bellyboater (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

Hallo Sven,

meinst du, diese Fliegen taugen was als Beifänger?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=18367&page=82

post 1228 und 1229


----------



## Nordangler (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

Die Fliegen von Bondex kannst du getrost vertrauen. Von ihm habe ich sie ja. 

Setze sie an einem dreiwege wirbel mit 5 cm langem Vorfach. Ca 40 cm über dem Pilker.
Sogesehen ja als Beifänger. Vor allem die Fliegen hindern nicht den Lauf des Pilkers.

Sven


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

Ich nhem auch manchmal Dorschfliegen,aberw enn die von eisele!!Ich fische sie ach an ner nicht ganz som labngen mundschnur von 15-20cm!!


----------



## Nordangler (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @Sven
> 
> Fischt du die Fliege ganz normal als Beifänger beim Pilken oder jiggst
> du?
> ...



Schau mal hier Sunny

http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/koeder.htm

Einmal der Pilker mit der Fliege
und darunter 2 Bilder weiter sind Fliegen, die ich auch zum Dorschangeln verwende.

Sven


----------



## Bellyboater (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

@ Nordangler

eigentlich meinte ich die von mir gebundenen Fliegen ganz unten auf der Seite.


----------



## gerwinator (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

moin,
ich angel (wenn ich dann mal kuttern fahr) meistens mit solchen orangen shrimp fliegen für norwegen, hab auch die erfahrung gemacht das die besser sind als andre beifänger... jiggen mit fliegen hab ich noch nich probiert, müsste aber genauso gut klappen denk ich ma. besonders auf diese fliegen hab ich auch immer große wittlinge gefangen wenn welche da waren.


----------



## worker_one (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

Danke, schonmal für die Antworten.#6

@gerwinator
Wo gibts den orange Dorschfliegen? Gibts da irgendeinen Herstellen (Eisele oder so)?


----------



## sunny (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

Mein Dealer hat die. Ich meine die sind von DEGA. Kann ja mal nachschauen. Gefangen habe ich darauf noch nie was.


----------



## gerwinator (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

also meine sind von balzer und gefunden hab ich sie bei angelsport schirmer. ich benutz die in der hakengröße 4/0.
von eisele gibs die glaub ich auch und ich hatte die auch mal und haben auch gut gefangen, waren allerdings bisl teurer


----------



## Jui (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

@ worker_one
Aus einem alten Solvkroken-Dorschpaternoster mit einem Mordstüdel, habe ich mir die Dorschfliegen (orange/rot) herausgetrennt. Klappt prima damit. Montage wie bereits mehrfach beschrieben. 
3-Wegewirbel, Vorfach 10 - 20 cm, 40 cm über dem Pilker |bla: und dann ab die Post.
Grüße
Jui


----------



## worker_one (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*



			
				Jui schrieb:
			
		

> @ worker_one
> Aus einem alten Solvkroken-Dorschpaternoster mit einem Mordstüdel, habe ich mir die Dorschfliegen (orange/rot) herausgetrennt. Klappt prima damit. Montage wie bereits mehrfach beschrieben.
> 3-Wegewirbel, Vorfach 10 - 20 cm, 40 cm über dem Pilker |bla: und dann ab die Post.
> Grüße
> Jui



Leider hab ich son Vorfach nicht und erst recht nicht son Monstertüdel. :q
Aber sonst ist das ne gute Idee. Danke.


----------



## sunny (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

War gestern bei meinem Dealer. Die Fliegen sind von Jenzi.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

Sunny,gute wahl#6 

haste Dir die orange oder die schwarze gekauft|kopfkrat 

ich bevozuge die orange:m 

ich montiere "Sie" als Nachläufermontage.....Ein wenig auftrieb und ab geht der "Fuchs" 


bis denne stefan#h


----------



## worker_one (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

Danke euch beiden für die Tipps!!! #6#6#6


----------



## sunny (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Sunny,gute wahl#6
> haste Dir die orange oder die schwarze gekauft|kopfkrat
> ich bevozuge die orange:m
> ich montiere "Sie" als Nachläufermontage.....Ein wenig auftrieb und ab geht der "Fuchs"
> bis denne stefan#h



Gestern war ich nur im Laden, um für worker one zu gucken, von welcher Firma die Fliege ist. 

Die orange ist schon lange in meinem Besitz |supergri . Sieht nem Krebstierchen sehr ähnlich. 

Deine Montage werde ich mir bei unserem nächsten Treffen mal zu Gemüte führen. Wie machst du denn das mit dem Auftrieb?


----------



## gerwinator (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

das mit dem auftrieb würd mich auch interessiern... #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

ich fixiere einfach über der Dorschfliege eine gelbe Auftriebsperle vor.Mußt Du natürlich zuhause ausprobieren,welche größe notwendig ist. Meistens reichen normale Auftriebsperlen die zum Brandungsangeln verwendet werden


gruß stefan#h


----------



## gerwinator (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

so is das... werd ich nächstes ma ma testen


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*



			
				Bellyboater schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nordangler
> 
> eigentlich meinte ich die von mir gebundenen Fliegen ganz unten auf der Seite.



Die würden auch gut gehen#h 
Einfach testen!!!
Sollten aber auch super fängig sein.

Sven


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Die würden auch gut gehen#h
> Einfach testen!!!
> Sollten aber auch super fängig sein.
> 
> Sven



Auf welcher Hakengröße sind deine Fliegen denn gebunden?
Damit man mal 'nen groben Anhaltspunkt für die Größe der Fliege hat...


----------



## Bellyboater (14. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

Ich komme gerade von Langeland zurück und muss sagen, das die Fliegen einfach nur #6  waren.

Gebunden habe ich sie auf 2/0er Haken.


----------



## BennyO (14. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschfliegen als Beifänger?*

Ja stimmt an manchen Tagen sind die Dorschfliegn einfach nur klasse. Ich befestige sie entweder an einem Seitenarm oder am Pilker unten.


Gruß benny


----------

